# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  استفاده از gtk برای ایجاد GUI در پاسکال

## hamid206

خوب اگه شما به زبان پاسکال اشنایی داشته باشید یا دلفی کار باشید شما هم می تونید از gtk استفاده کنید این هم یک منبع خوب برای اموزش
http://www.geocities.com/mazen_neife...vent_mechanism

----------

